# Amberleah knee problems



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

*knee problems*

Amberleah knee problems, they keep going out and she goes down on her butt. My poor girl sure has the problems for such a young girl. I am going to have to get them fixed she cant even run she goes down. They don't seem to hurt her she just gets right back up with leg up for few mins then is OK . But happens several times a day. Question how much does it cost for knee surgery and recovery time? 
I will never get another dog from private home, BRB :foxes15:

In case you wondering I am still waiting for U of M to call me back for her genitals. I did call them they still are talking about her case.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I think the cost of surgery depends on your area, but I believe it can be upwards of $1000.. Has the vet seen her knees yet? If you get her insured with Petplan or another insurance company and her knee problems aren't on record yet, the surgery would be covered. You would have to wait 6 months though before doing anything about her knees.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

No the vet hasn't seen her yet for knee problem.. Is that per knee. Do you think she will be OK waiting 6 months?


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

What is the best insurance for me to get?


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I don't know.. Neither of my dogs have LP so I don't have experience with it. However my BF's mother's dog has LP in both back legs and doesn't need surgery right now, he gets around fine.

Does it keep her from moving around? You could always insure her and cancel it if need to take her in before the 6 month exclusion period is up.

Hopefully someone that has more experience with LP will chime in.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I have the bronze plan for Lion... It cover $8000 in vet bills per year. I pay a $200 deductible and then I reimbursed 100%. It costs $240 per year. 

From what I hear, PetPlan is one of the best insurance companies.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Here are some links for info about LP:

Patellar Luxation

Also, some info about cost I found:

"The surgery cost ranges based on each case, but is usually around $1000-$1500 per leg."


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (Oct 19, 2011)

I hope UofM will see her for you


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I have ASCPA insurance, and they didn't pay ANYTHING for Emmie's two knee surguries. Said that it was not covered 'cause most tinysmall dogs have it. Endemic was the term they used. Good luck. Sue


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

What does she do w/ the leg? Just collapse on it? I wonder if its her hips not her knees...its best to wait to do any ortho surgery honestly til a dog is done growing and over a year of age...some do it sooner but it seems results are best when the bones are what they are going to be. I def recommend Petplan but do be aware if your vet has ever written ANYTHING down about her knees then you are SOL on getting them covered...


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

I would get the insurance like today if not yesterday lol Hopefully they haven't said anything about her legs. If they have then it's not like your losing anything your only gaining if they haven't and from your vet it sounds like you need a better one. 


Let us know when you get a response form u of M on her genitals I'm very interested in the results.


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

This poor baby. BTW, my 5 year old female has an enlarged private area, but the poor thing was a breeder before we rescued her--have no idea how many litters she had. She's spayed now and will spend the rest of her life being my spoiled Peanut.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

W Petplan it is cheaper if your dog is a mix...since you don't really know Amberleah's background, you could find out if you can get the insurance for her as a mix.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

What a strong girl you have. Bless you and her. Hope you get this all figured out.


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

Here in Canada the surgery costs upwards to $3000 per knee...my dog Jose has it but its not that bad yet...he will kick out his leg at times when running but it doesn't collaspe.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

CHITheresa said:


> Question how much does it cost for knee surgery and recovery time?
> I will never get another dog from private home


I have a post on here about Chico and his LP surgery journey, it has pics of his xrays, costs invovled, surgery site pics... you might check it out...... He has had 2 surgerys in the last 2 months and PetPlan has been wonderful in paying out. I highly recommend them....he will need another surgery (Hip) but I am going to try and wait a yr for that one.....

as far as buying a dog from a home...... I don't think that matters.... Chico has Champions in his background and still has the leg problems....I keep saying I got the 'lemon of his pack' but I still love him :daisy:


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Jan - there are some VERY bad lines out there :-/ Champions or not, its so sad they have done nothing to preserve or better the health of the breed, I wonder if your breeder was working w some of them?


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> Jan - there are some VERY bad lines out there :-/ Champions or not, its so sad they have done nothing to preserve or better the health of the breed, I wonder if your breeder was working w some of them?


I don't know... she seemed Great.... and is the President of the Chihuahua club of Marylnad.... I *assumed* she should know her 'stuff'


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

You would think but sometimes they are the worst :-/ If there was any Burgundy or BK's in her pedigree chances are that's exactly where the problems came from, its awful :-/ I won't touch a dog w/ those dogs in their background w a 10 foot pole.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I called vet today and there is NOTHING in record about knees hips, just open frontal and her vulva problems. thank you My Father in heaven..
Do you think I can put a wrap on her bad knee to hold it in place? or do they sell them for dogs?


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

flippedstars said:


> You would think but sometimes they are the worst :-/ If there was any Burgundy or BK's in her pedigree chances are that's exactly where the problems came from, its awful :-/ I won't touch a dog w/ those dogs in their background w a 10 foot pole.



Oh no! Lion and Penny come from Burgundy lines 

My fault for not doing research....


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Petplan is tricky about covering stuff tho. If a vet says ANYTHING about her knees within the first 6 months of the pet policy, surgery would not be covered. Izzie has a bad knee (discovered at her pre-spay check up) so Bella is insured now since it's genetic, and she is bow legged and straight legged she has a good chance of getting it also. To be excluded from the 6 month limit, within the first 30 days of purchasing the policy if a vet checks the knees and specifically notes that the knees are good and solid, it will be covered if any knee issues pop up within those 6 months. That's what we did with Bella. I was also told by my vet that they usually really check the knees with pups are under for their spay/neuter as well. Not sure if that is everywhere, but there they do I guess. Izzie, if it becomes a problem for her, we will have to pay out of pocket for surgery. Here, if it's done by a specialist, it's $1200 a knee. BUT, if they have to have extra done on their tibia's and/or what not, it's extra. 

I plan on getting her evaluated by an Orthopedic Surgeon at 18 months to see what they think. But she was diagnosed with stage 3 at 6 months old, and the vet is pretty positive she was born with it out. Her knee is always out, but you can pop it back in. She doesn't act like it hurts or in the slightest tho. It definitely never gives out like you are talking about.. 

Kristi (flippedstars) is like the queen of LP and Petplan info.. so talk to her if you have questions! Since they have changed their policy on LP it suuuucks getting coverage.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

missy_r said:


> Oh no! Lion and Penny come from Burgundy lines
> 
> My fault for not doing research....


HOPEFULLY they are fine, if they hit 2 and are healthy usually they stay that way, 2 seems to be the 'magic' number for genetic problems in chis cropping up.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

My only concern with trying to get her surgery covered under insurance is, do they require an exam at sign-up? Someone else mentioned that if it is 'discovered' i.e. put on record by a vet in the first 6 months it won't be covered. I always assumed that when signing up for insurance, it was like some human health insurance; where you are required to have an exam by an approved doctor. For reasons just like this; so if you suspect a problem and that's why you're considering the insurance to begin with they can weed you out if their doc finds out it is current/pre-existing. I hope it's not the case; but it may be worth looking into before you start paying a deductible just to find out it's not covered.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Petplan just says they need to be seen by a vet within 30 days of signing up. My pups had been to 2 different vet offices, with 3 different vets, and about 7+ times before 6 months old, and NEVER were their knees checked. Horrible I know. Actually, I had asked a vet technician to check them once, and she said Izzie's knees were fine. Buuuut they weren't. Finally I took them to Izzie's pre-op for her spay at a different vet, and Bella had her post-op, and one of the first things she did was check their knees. So yeah, my point is, some vets never check them..


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I *think* as long as they have been examined in the past 6 months, another exam is not needed to enroll in PetPlan.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

As long as your dog has been seen in the last year and you have an established relationship with a vet, you are good to go... if your dog hasn't seen a vet ever, it must be examined w/in 30 days. That was what it was anyway when I enrolled my last dog. I don't THINK it has changed but it might be good to check before you shell money out. I find it hard to believe vets just don't check knees but they don't! I have mine trained now, to be checking the knees on the dogs I bring in, because I have ones that are part of a show/breeding program, but it took like 4 or 5 visits before I didn't have to ask anymore. I think it's important to know the status of knees, but I guess vets not checking gives people some lee-way when it comes to getting insurance if they notice a problem before a vet does.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

*"If your pet has not been examined by a primary vet within the
twelve (12) months prior to the effective date of the policy you must arrange to have your pet examined at your own expense within the first 30 days after the effective date of the policy. The examination will be used as the basis for determining any pre-existing conditions"*

I took this from the PetPlan terms and conditions... As long as she has been seen by a vet in the past 12 months (isn't she less than 1 year anyways?) you don't need to have her examined again. 

* "Any treatment associated with damage or rupture of cruciate ligaments, or defects of the patella during the first six (6) months that the policy is in effect. Except coverage is provided if a certificate of health is obtained stating that your pet has been examined during the first 30 days (beginning on the effective date of the policy) and stating that there are not any pre- existing conditions relating to the pet’s cruciates or patellas."*

As long as your vet does not diagnose her with LP until 6 months after you enroll, you will be covered.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

flippedstars said:


> HOPEFULLY they are fine, if they hit 2 and are healthy usually they stay that way, 2 seems to be the 'magic' number for genetic problems in chis cropping up.


Good thing I have Lion insured and Penny will be soon.. I really hope they do not have problems. I have a feeling Lion might have knee problems in the future as his back legs are a bit "bowlegged".


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

missy_r said:


> Good thing I have Lion insured and Penny will be soon.. I really hope they do not have problems. I have a feeling Lion might have knee problems in the future as his back legs are a bit "bowlegged".


How 'concentrated' is the Burgundy in their pedigrees?


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

flippedstars said:


> How 'concentrated' is the Burgundy in their pedigrees?


I am not sure... I don't actually have their pedigrees as I never registered them, but I know their sire has some Burgundy in there... I will try and get a copy from their breeder.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> HOPEFULLY they are fine, if they hit 2 and are healthy usually they stay that way, 2 seems to be the 'magic' number for genetic problems in chis cropping up.


I would have to agree about the age (2yr) that was the age of Chico when he was injured... although chico's LP came from a 'zoomie injury' I think he showed the first signs of LP before that......

yesterday, I just got the insurance check for Chico's last surgery... I must say it has been a painless process for both surgeries using PetPlan.... I am well pleased with them and plan to use it for his THIRD surgery!! next yr.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi theresa im so sorry to hear about our little amberleeloulou again noe its her knee i sure hope you find the right answer to help her get some help ive been waiting to hear about her private part but see they havent finished exam thanks and good luck_s_


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

jan896 said:


> I would have to agree about the age (2yr) that was the age of Chico when he was injured... although chico's LP came from a 'zoomie injury' I think he showed the first signs of LP before that......
> 
> yesterday, I just got the insurance check for Chico's last surgery... I must say it has been a painless process for both surgeries using PetPlan.... I am well pleased with them and plan to use it for his THIRD surgery!! next yr.


Poor Chico  Although glad Petplan has been good to you. They were great when Oakley was hurt.

Generally, LP is very, very, very, very, very rarely associated with injury...an injury may make a problem that was festering apparent...things like being overweight or pregnant also can cause patella problems, but I would guess Chico had some predisposition...even if he seemed fine before...


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> Generally, LP is very, very, very, very, very rarely associated with injury...an injury may make a problem that was festering apparent...things like being overweight or .


yep, I do agree......... Chico does have his 'vices'.......lol...just like his owner....... :coolwink:


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

bayoumah said:


> hi theresa im so sorry to hear about our little amberleeloulou again noe its her knee i sure hope you find the right answer to help her get some help ive been waiting to hear about her private part but see they havent finished exam thanks and good luck_s_


I didn't hear from U of M so I e-mailed the lady again. she said I can take her to the clinic but I would have to pay for all the testing and treatment. too bad.
I e-mailed her back asking how much, she e-mailed me and said she that if my vet would draw the blood work she would do the genetics's testing for free. So that a start..I will call my vet monday to set it up.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

After really checking Amberleah legs out it is in her Hips too, like at bottom. I hear if I build her muscle up it might help.


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Any news about her private area yet??


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I keep e-mailing them and no response back, last e-mail I got was they wanted me to take her to my vet and get blood drawn and they would pay for it, I e-mailed her back asking where should my vet send blood. O will call her tomorrow see if she answers her phone. Cant now going to get tooth pulled. it is driving me crazy.


----------

